# Monks of new skete



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone here read the "raising your puppy" book written by the monks of new skete? Have you read any of the other books? How about anyone have a new skete GSD?








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have I think three of their books. Raising your puppy, Being your dog's best friend, and a book with a lot of pictures. No, I have never had any of their dogs.


----------



## Atticus5 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have read a number of their books. When we were raising our first puppy, we made the mistake of separating it from us during the night. We had an area set up in the kitchen and she cried and whined all night long. A friend gave us a copy of one of the Monk's of New Skete books and it completely changed our training approach. I appreciated the insight in regards to seeing the situation from the dog's perspective. I know that it's common knowledge in most training books now, but this was about twenty years ago. We built a wooden crate and placed it at the end of our bed. Turning off the lights the first night we were apprehensive, but Mitya( our sweet Samoyed pup), fell right to sleep without a peep! We were sold Thank you Monks!


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Just started to ready the puppy one and really liking it. The litter story from birth to 8 weeks and testing of each puppy at the end was insightful and fun to read. Can't wait to read more chapters. I like their philosophy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The breeding program is not the same as it was years ago.....the buyers of one of my "A" pups had had 2 New Skete dogs....her original one had passed and she got a second one.....the first was over 20+ years ago and great - the second was from the new wave of monks, and was not sound. Thus she went elsewhere for a new pup.

The books have much good info, but again, much dated info. But still worth the read if you are raising your first pup.

Lee


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I like their philosophy and the respect for the breed that shines through in their writing.

I'm sorry to hear that Wolfstraum. I read that these dogs cost thousands of dollars and the wait list is something like 5 years -- a huge investment to be disappointed.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have and it's a good read. I learned some interesting things that came in handy as a first time dog owner.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Very outdated information and training methods from what I remember.

I have also heard a lot of negative things about the more recent breedings, dogs are just above "pet quality" breeding in my opinion.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc is a New Skete. They are revamping the breeding program and the price is in line with other WGSL. I had the pleasure of visiting there and seeing the way that the dogs are integrated into the community. I read their books before I even had a GSD and it was amazing to me that the place was even nicer than I had imagined. Each of the breeding dogs is also a companion to one of the community members.

They also make great cheesecake.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had someone come in and test Jenna's first litter with the puppy testing at the back of the book. There were ten pups in the litter. The outcome of the puppy test was spot on for all of them. 

You can read up on it, when you select your puppy you can do the test yourself, or some of them to give you an idea. You cannot do it on pups you raise yourself though, one of those things you need a buddy for.

I agree that some of the info is outdated, and I too have heard that the original monk in charge was more knowledgeable about breeding and the dogs they produced have changed over the years. But it is definitely worth the read.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

They are very thorough in their puppy and purchaser match ups as well. We spent about an hour or so touring the kennels and meeting the dogs.

We took Havoc into a household with three senior females and his personality really melded. He is a very patient and kind dog. We now have a skittish young pit and he is very tolerant of her. His mellowness helps her nerve.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have a client who bought a New Skete puppy. She was a nice pup, but somewhere along the line she developed reactivity toward children. It's really bizarre because the dog was raised with a toddler and was good with him--but she would bark fiercely at other children and scare them to death. She's now in foster care looking for a new home.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

I've read most of their books over the years...in fact, reading those when I was trying to train our family dog at 15 was what got me interested in GSDs.

I always wanted to tour their kennels and perhaps purchase one of their dogs, but distance and price was quite an obstacle. But I have learned a lot from their books, and whether you agree with all their information or not, their respect for their dogs and relationship with them is something that I aspire to.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they may well be revamping their breeding program....the dogs I was talking about were born 20+ years ago and 10+ years ago and both passed now....as is the pup I sold to the buyer...she has retired and moved into an apartment and no longer has GSDs. 

Lee


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Years ago we got a puppy from New Skete - Caralon's New Skete's Pella . And she was a great dog - top conformation dog and one we trained in OB as well.

We got this pup to be both, and obtained her thru Scootie Sherlock of Caralon's Kennels (a top conformation AKC show kennel) - she was a great dog, solid temperament but protective and great with our son who was about 1.5yo when we got her.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Instead of their book, I'd recommend anything by Patricia McDonnell (esp. The Other End of the Leash).

I recall reading one of their books years ago and not caring for it's philosophy, but I'm having a hard time remembering why -- aren't they one of those groups that popularized the alpha roll then eventually had to recant once it was utterly discredited? Am I remembering correctly?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Magwart said:


> Instead of their book, I'd recommend anything by Patricia McDonnell (esp. The Other End of the Leash).
> 
> ..............................


 
Isn't she one of the Positive Only advocates who say to never give a physical correction? If you do you will totally destroy your dogs trust and all in you? Seems like her name is somewhat familiar from somewhere?


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

After looking them over in the book store and the recommendation from two vets I ordered the first two, both revised versions from Amazon (best price I could find), should get here today. If folks want Ill report on how I like them. You local library may have them too.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Years ago one of their books mentioned the alpha roll, later editions renounced it. Like anything, one can pick and choose what methods and philosophy to adopt. I never did roadwork or alpha rolls but I took to heart the Monks' ideas about incorporating dogs into the daily life of the household. Our visit there really lived up to my expectations and it was great to see their philosophy and love for their animals in practice.


----------

